# What to look for when Buying a Skyline?



## 7T4MULA (Nov 21, 2004)

What should I be looking for when I buy my skyline?

I want a R33 or R34, I dont care if it is a GT-S or GTR.

What should I look for? What kinda motors come in these cars? What kind of transmissions are in these? I need the basics, and the average price of the car.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i cant tell you too much mechanically about the RB or other Skyline engines but something that makes you happy when you sit in it and when you feel that power at hand, something that makes you smile


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

look at mine on Ebay. LOL, i love power to the wheeeeeels :cheers:


----------



## 7T4MULA (Nov 21, 2004)

what is an RB?

And do any of these engines have more then 280hp?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

RB is the engine line in the GT-R (and it may be prevelant in other Skyline trim, I honestly am not sure). If I am correct, the R32 had the RB20DET, R33 had the RB25DET and the R34 the RB26DETT. These engines are all monsters. Modified only lightly and very well tuned, 600 WHP with full boost at low RPMS is not uncommon for the RB26. The RB26 is quite an engine, many compare its quality and potential to the 2JZ Supra engine. A lot of guys do RB swaps on 240s and many people speak highly of this engine. Some of the hype is because of how uncommon it is in the US, and some of it is simply because it is such a technological marvel.


----------



## 7T4MULA (Nov 21, 2004)

how much would it take to take the R33 engine or base R34 and make it run 12's on street tires?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

not much. stock R32-34 runs in mid-high 13s stock. And I think I screwed up on which engine is each. The RB26 was also in the R33 GT-R I belive. Someone else will verify that.


----------



## 7T4MULA (Nov 21, 2004)

NickZac said:


> not much. stock R32-34 runs in mid-high 13s stock. And I think I screwed up on which engine is each. The RB26 was also in the R33 GT-R I belive. Someone else will verify that.


hm. not bad. IS there anychance at picking a R33 or R34 up for runder 30G?? mainly picking up R34 under 30G?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

7T4MULA said:


> hm. not bad. IS there anychance at picking a R33 or R34 up for runder 30G?? mainly picking up R34 under 30G?


do you live in the US?


----------



## 7T4MULA (Nov 21, 2004)

yes. I would mainly be looking for a Automatic, but would take a manual.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hmmm yeah a few things... 
- RB26DETT engines came in all r32,r33 and r34 GTRs
- GTR's are ONLY in manual.. 5 speed manual for r32 and r33 and 6 speed Getrag manual for R34..
- Skylines are detuned to 280 to meet laws in Japan (from around 315 hp)
- In the States getting a Skyline is next to impossible.. Motorex is having issues.. there backed up almost a year.. call them and ask...
- R34's came as - GTR - RB26DETT - 4WD - Manual
- GTT - RB25DET - RWD - Auto/Manual..
-R33's - GTR - RB26DETT - 4WD - Manual
-GTS25-t - RB25DET - RWD - Manual/Auto.. 

theres more but that gives you an idea :fluffy:


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

A couple info pages you will find useful.

http://www.meggala.com/skylinescss.htm <- basic Skyline stuff.

http://www.meggala.com/nissanrb3css.htm <- all about the RB engines.

http://www.jbskyline.net/ <- overview, reviews, history.

NickZac - you might find these handy as well 



7T4MULA said:


> yes. I would mainly be looking for a Automatic, but would take a manual.


Your best choice then would probably be an auto R33 GTS25t (also commonly referred to as a GTS-t) because like my man BigBlue said GT-Rs were all manual. These had the RB25DET with about 250hp stock and lots more to come. Look on www.skylinesaustralia.com forced induction performance tuning for plenty of ideas.

But as has been mentioned, you're going to have a really hard time getting one in the US now. Your best bet might actually be to look out for one for sale that is already imported and legalized.

Or just get a Supra . . .


----------



## 7T4MULA (Nov 21, 2004)

ok, so a GTS-T? How much do they go for?

I found a GTS in the area for $25,000.

So i take it getting an R34 is out of the question then huh? damnit. I like them. oh well, so I should have my heart set on a R33 GTS?

Also no Supra... over rated, do damn many of them where I live.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Hello out there in la-la land. I got a 1994 Nissan Skyline 33gts with just 30k on the engine just WAITING to be sold. After the sale you would spend less then 25k. If whoever it was interested wants it please please email me at [email protected] or AIM at GotSkyline33 because it needs to be sold asap!!!!! Plenty of pics of it, and it is in the US just waiting to start legalization. BTW-it's automatic


----------

